# check out this wacky but big trade idea



## chromekilla

Home Articles bbb.net NBA Teams MLB Teams NFL Teams College Hoops RPG Store 

BasketballBoards.net > Basketball > National Basketball Association > Free Agents, Trades, and Rumors 
big trade idea 
Welcome, Zidane.
You last visited: Today at 06:14 PM 
Private Messages: 0 Unread, Total 82. 

User CP Support bbb.net Feedback FAQ Members List Calendar New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out 



Search Forums 


Advanced Search 
Arcade Game Search 


uShop Menu 
Bank 
Richest Members 
Most Sold 
History 
uCash to RPG character 
Actions 
Glowing Username 
Italicized Username 
Admin Donate 
Sticky Thread 
Thief! 
Quick Links 
New Posts 
Mark Forums Read 
Open Buddy List 
User Control Panel 
Edit Signature 
Edit Avatar 
Edit Profile 
Edit Options 
Miscellaneous 
Private Messages 
Subscribed Threads 
My Profile 
Who's Online 
Atlantic Division 
Boston Celtics 
New Jersey Nets 
New York Knicks 
Philadelphia 76ers 
Toronto Raptors 
Central Division 
Chicago Bulls 
Cleveland Cavaliers 
Detroit Pistons 
Indiana Pacers 
Milwaukee Bucks 
Southeast Division 
Atlanta Hawks 
Charlotte Bobcats 
Miami Heat 
Orlando Magic 
Washington Wizards 
Northwest Division 
Denver Nuggets 
Minnesota Timberwolves 
Portland Trail Blazers 
Seattle Sonics 
Utah Jazz 
Pacific Division 
Golden State Warriors 
Los Angeles Clippers 
Los Angeles Lakers 
Phoenix Suns 
Sacramento Kings 
Southwest Division 
Dallas Mavericks 
Houston Rockets 
Memphis Grizzlies 
New Orleans Hornets 
San Antonio Spurs 
NL East 
Atlanta Braves 
Florida Marlins 
New York Mets 
Philadelphia Phillies 
Washington Nationals 
NL Central 
Chicago Cubs 
Cincinnati Reds 
Houston Astros 
Milwaukee Brewers 
Pittburgh Pirates 
St. Louis Cardinals 
NL West 
Arizona Diamondbacks 
Colorado Rockies 
Los Angeles Dodgers 
San Diego Padres 
San Francisco Giants 
AL East 
Baltimore Orioles 
Boston Red Sox 
New York Yankees 
Tampa Bay Devil Rays 
Toronto Blue Jays 
AL Central 
Chicago White Sox 
Cleveland Indians 
Detroit Tigers 
Kansas City Royals 
Minnesota Twins 
AL West 
Los Angeles Angels 
Oakland Athletics 
Seattle Mariners 
Texas Rangers 
AFC East 
New England Patriots 
Buffalo Bills 
Miami Dolphins 
New York Jets 
AFC North 
Pittsburgh Steelers 
Baltimore Ravens 
Cincinnati Bengals 
Cleveland Browns 
AFC South 
Indianapolis Colts 
Jacksonville Jaguars 
Houston Texans 
Tennessee Titans 
AFC West 
San Diego Chargers 
Kansas City Chiefs 
Denver Broncos 
Oakland Raiders 
NFC East 
Philadelphia Eagles 
New York Giants 
Dallas Cowboys 
Washington Redskins 
NFC North 
Green Bay Packers 
Minnesota Vikings 
Detroit Lions 
Chicago Bears 
NFC South 
Atlanta Falcons 
New Orleans Saints 
Carolina Panthers 
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 
NFC West 
Seattle Seahawks 
St. Louis Rams 
Arizona Cardinals 
San Francisco 49ers 
Sportsline News 
Articles 
Surveys 
Sportsbook 
vBChat 
vBookie 
Arcade 
Supporting Members 
Sign Up 
Personal Forums 
Major Sports Forums 
NBA General 
NFL General 
MLB General 
College Football 
Boxing, Golf, etc. 
Fantasy Sports & Games 
Time Out 
Everything But Basketball 
Talk Politics 
Everything Hip Hop 
Music & Concerts 
Movies & TV 
Atlantic Coast Conference 
Atlantic 10 Conference 
Big 12 Conference 
Big East Conference 
Big Ten Conference 
Conference USA 
Mountain West Conference 
Pac 10 Conference 
Southeastern Conference 
America East Conference 
Atlantic Sun Conference 
Big Sky Conference 
Big South Conference 
Big West Conference 
Colonial Athletic Association 
Horizon League 
Independents 
Ivy League 
Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference 
Mid Continent Conference 
Mid American Conference 
Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference 
Missouri Valley Conference 
Northeast Conference 
Ohio Valley Conference 
Patriot League 
Southern Conference 
Southland Conference 
Southwestern Athletic Conference 
Sun Belt Conference 
West Coast Conference 
Western Athletic Conference 
RPG Quick Menu 
RPG CP 
RPG FORUM 
Itemshop 
Bank 
Healing Center 
Donate 
Equip Items 
Synthesis Shop 
Manage Summon 
Battle Ground 
Clans 
Store 
Jobs 
Lottery 
Spells Shop 
Auction 
Triple Triad 
Skill Points 
RPG Help 
RPG Statistics 
RPG Members List 
Scan Yourself 

View First Unread Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread Display Modes 

Today, 07:52 PM #1 
Zidane 
BasketballBoards Player




Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: Look at my post count
Age: 14
Posts: 775 
Points: -121.20 (Donate) 
RPG Character
Rep Power: 2
big trade idea 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home | Trade Checker | GM Resources | News | Transactions | Teams | Players | Forums | RealGM Store 
Trade Checker 
Trade Checker 
Home > Trade Checker 





Atlanta Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Al Harrington
6-9 SF from St. Patrick's (HS)
17.6 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.6 minutes 
Incoming 
Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
14.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, -0.9 rpg, and -1.1 apg. 


Boston Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Paul Pierce
6-6 SF from Kansas
21.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.2 apg in 36.1 minutes 
Incoming 
Martell Webster
6-7 from Seattle Prep (HS)
No games yet played in 2004/05 
Change in team outlook: -21.6 ppg, -6.6 rpg, and -4.2 apg. 


New York Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
14.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Al Harrington
6-9 SF from St. Patrick's (HS)
17.6 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.6 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +2.7 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and +1.1 apg. 


Portland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Martell Webster
6-7 from Seattle Prep (HS)
No games yet played in 2004/05 
Incoming 
Paul Pierce
6-6 SF from Kansas
21.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.2 apg in 36.1 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +21.6 ppg, +6.6 rpg, and +4.2 apg. 



Failed Scenario 
Due to New York and Portland being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Portland had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only New York met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement. 

Trade ID 
Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is 2616543. 
Helpful Tips 
Entering the Trade ID to display a scenario is simple. Just log into realgm.com, enter the Trade ID into the provided box on the left hand side then press go.

Try Another Trade or visit our Trade Forum to share your scenario. 



© 2000-2005 RealGM, L.L.C. All rights reserved.
Terms of Use | Privacy Policy | Advertising Opportunities | About Us | Site Map | Contact RealGM 




i dont know if this would ever happen i doubt it but i was just goofing around and thought id share the idea.


__________________
Erik
My 05'06 Portland Trail Blazers Lineups
(PG)#1-Bassy,Jack,Blake
(SG)#1-Smith,Dixon
(SF)#1-Miles,Webster
(PF)#1-Z-Bo,Patterson
(C)#1-Pryzbilla,Ratliff
(PineRiders)-Ha,,Monia,Kryapha
Seattle Mariners
Seattle Seahawks
Oregon Ducks(Get Well Soon Kellen Thanks For All The Good Memories)
Orignal Creator or the Darius"punisher"Miles picture
Darius"punisher"Miles fan club
#1 Zidane pm me to join 

Zidane 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Zidane 
Visit Zidane's homepage! 
Find More Posts by Zidane 
Add Zidane to Your Buddy List 




« Previous Thread | Next Thread » 

Quick Reply 
Message: 


Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply. 
Options
Show your signature Quote message in reply? 



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests) 
Zidane 

Thread Tools 
Show Printable Version 
Email this Page 
Subscribe to this Thread 
Add a Poll to this Thread 
Display Modes 
Linear Mode 
Switch to Hybrid Mode 
Switch to Threaded Mode 
Search this Thread 


Advanced Search 
Rate This Thread 
Excellent
Good
Average
Bad
Terrible 

Posting Rules 
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may post attachments
You may edit your posts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
HTML code is On 
Forum Jump
Please select one User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home -------------------- BasketballBoards.net Sportsline News Articles Los Angeles Lakers. Memphis Grizzlies Indiana Pacers Phoenix Suns Chicago Bulls Milwaukee Bucks National Basketball League Au. Washington Wizards Detroit Pistons Toronto Raptors Los Angeles Clippers Portland Trailblazers Denver Nuggets New Jersey Nets Philadelphia 76ers Eye on the Bulls Houston Rockets News, Editorials and Posts of the Day Comments, Questions and Suggestions uCash Sportsbook Soccer Games Previous Wagers MLB Games Previous Games NFL Games Previous Wagers NHL Games Previous Wagers NCAA Men's Basketball Games Previous Games NCAA College Football Games Previous Games Surveys Personal Forums ARCO ARENA ATL's Little Five Points A waste of Bandwidth Bartholomew's Bulletin Board beerwolf4's NASCAR and Racing Forum Blazer Freak's Sanitarium Casey's Corner DHarris34Phan's Helping Phriendly Phorum Futuristxen's Locust Farm gone ghotin' Grandmazter3 vs. The World Hall of Fame jokeaward's Happy Place Juzt_Sick03's CRiB KAS Blah Kunlun's Big Pimpin' Zone Lynx - The Erudite Matts gm draft Max Payne's Arsenal Memphis X's By Any Means Necessary Penny in his prime Ron Mexico still spreading herpes sheefo13's sports shack The Carter Administration tha Rocs in the building The Chicken Ranch The Hub of the Universe The Human Victory Cigar thaKEAF's Neck of the Woods The Socco Project T.Shock Presents Peter Parker's Grave Yao Mania's Forbidden Palace Supporting Member Area Personal Forum Requests Basketball National Basketball Association NBA General NBA Statistical Analysis NBA History (ABA, too) D League Free Agents, Trades, and Rumors Salaries and the CBA Atlantic Division Boston Celtics Off-Topic Forum New Jersey Nets New York Knicks Philadelphia 76ers Toronto Raptors Off-Topic Forum Central Division Chicago Bulls Cleveland Cavaliers Detroit Pistons Indiana Pacers Milwaukee Bucks Southeast Division Atlanta Hawks Charlotte Bobcats Miami Heat Orlando Magic Washington Wizards Northwest Division Denver Nuggets Minnesota Timberwolves Portland Trail Blazers Off-Topic Forum Seattle SuperSonics Utah Jazz Pacific Division Golden State Warriors Los Angeles Clippers Los Angeles Lakers Phoenix Suns Sacramento Kings Southwest Division Dallas Mavericks Houston Rockets Memphis Grizzlies New Orleans Hornets San Antonio Spurs The NBA Draft DraftExpress.com International Basketball College Basketball College Hoops Central Bracketology Division I Conference Forums Atlantic Coast Conference Atlantic 10 Conference Atlantic 10 Teams Atlantic 10 East Conference St. Joseph's Hawks Temple Owls Massachusetts Minutemen Fordham Rams Rhode Island Rams St. Bonaventure Bonnies Charlotte 49ers Atlantic 10 West Conference George Washington Colonials Dayton Flyers Xavier Musketeers Richmond Spiders LaSalle Explorers Duquesne Dukes St. Louis Billikens Big 12 Conference Big East Conference Big Ten Conference Conference USA Mountain West Conference Pac 10 Conference Southeastern Conference America East Conference Atlantic Sun Conference Big Sky Conference Big South Conference Big West Conference Colonial Athletic Association Horizon League Independents Ivy League Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference Mid Continent Conference Mid American Conference Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference Missouri Valley Conference Northeast Conference Ohio Valley Conference Patriot League Southern Conference Southland Conference Southwestern Athletic Conference Sun Belt Conference West Coast Conference Western Athletic Conference Division II, III and JUCO Women's Basketball High School Basketball Street Basketball Baseball Major League Baseball Baseball General American League Baltimore Orioles Boston Red Sox New York Yankees Tampa Bay Devil Rays Toronto Blue Jays Chicago White Sox Cleveland Indians Detroit Tigers Kansas City Royals Minnesota Twins Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim Oakland Athletics Seattle Mariners Texas Rangers National League Atlanta Braves Florida Marlins New York Mets Philadelphia Phillies Washington Nationals Chicago Cubs Cincinnati Reds Houston Astros Milwaukee Brewers Pittsburgh Pirates St. Louis Cardinals Arizona Diamondbacks Colorado Rockies Los Angeles Dodgers San Diego Padres San Francisco Giants Football National Football League National Football League General NFL Draft Fantasy Football AFC East New England Patriots Buffalo Bills Miami Dolphins New York Jets AFC North Pittsburgh Steelers Baltimore Ravens Cincinnati Bengals Cleveland Browns AFC South Indianapolis Colts Jacksonville Jaguars Houston Texans Tennessee Titans AFC West San Diego Chargers Kansas City Chiefs Denver Broncos  Oakland Raiders NFC East Philadelphia Eagles New York Giants Dallas Cowboys Washington Redskins NFC North Green Bay Packers Minnesota Vikings Detroit Lions Chicago Bears NFC South Atlanta Falcons New Orleans Saints Carolina Panthers Tampa Bay Buccaneers NFC West Seattle Seahawks St. Louis Rams Arizona Cardinals San Francisco 49ers College Football Other Sports National Hockey League Soccer Boxing, Golf, Racing and other Sports Weightlifting and Exercise Wrestling Coach Discussion Youth Coaching Middle School Coaching High School Coaching College Coaching Semi-Professional and Professional Fantasy Sports and Gaming Games, Games, Games! Keeper Virtual Baseball League Message Board KVBaseL Official League Pages The Lounge Keeper Virtual Football League KVFL Team Threads Keeper Virtual Basketball League Video Games Time Out Collectibles and Memorabilia Everything But Basketball The Political Economy Reference Materials Everything Hip Hop Music / Concerts / Radio Movies / TV Logos, Unis and Kicks 





All times are GMT -8. The time now is 07:52 PM.


Contact Us - BasketballBoards.net - Archive - Privacy Statement - Top 


Powered by: vBulletin Version 3.0.6
Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 
Copyright © 2002 — 2005 BasketballBoards.net.


----------



## chromekilla

Zidane said:


> Home Articles bbb.net NBA Teams MLB Teams NFL Teams College Hoops RPG Store
> 
> BasketballBoards.net > Basketball > National Basketball Association > Free Agents, Trades, and Rumors
> big trade idea
> Welcome, Zidane.
> You last visited: Today at 06:14 PM
> Private Messages: 0 Unread, Total 82.
> 
> User CP Support bbb.net Feedback FAQ Members List Calendar New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out
> 
> 
> 
> Search Forums
> 
> 
> Advanced Search
> Arcade Game Search
> 
> 
> uShop Menu
> Bank
> Richest Members
> Most Sold
> History
> uCash to RPG character
> Actions
> Glowing Username
> Italicized Username
> Admin Donate
> Sticky Thread
> Thief!
> Quick Links
> New Posts
> Mark Forums Read
> Open Buddy List
> User Control Panel
> Edit Signature
> Edit Avatar
> Edit Profile
> Edit Options
> Miscellaneous
> Private Messages
> Subscribed Threads
> My Profile
> Who's Online
> Atlantic Division
> Boston Celtics
> New Jersey Nets
> New York Knicks
> Philadelphia 76ers
> Toronto Raptors
> Central Division
> Chicago Bulls
> Cleveland Cavaliers
> Detroit Pistons
> Indiana Pacers
> Milwaukee Bucks
> Southeast Division
> Atlanta Hawks
> Charlotte Bobcats
> Miami Heat
> Orlando Magic
> Washington Wizards
> Northwest Division
> Denver Nuggets
> Minnesota Timberwolves
> Portland Trail Blazers
> Seattle Sonics
> Utah Jazz
> Pacific Division
> Golden State Warriors
> Los Angeles Clippers
> Los Angeles Lakers
> Phoenix Suns
> Sacramento Kings
> Southwest Division
> Dallas Mavericks
> Houston Rockets
> Memphis Grizzlies
> New Orleans Hornets
> San Antonio Spurs
> NL East
> Atlanta Braves
> Florida Marlins
> New York Mets
> Philadelphia Phillies
> Washington Nationals
> NL Central
> Chicago Cubs
> Cincinnati Reds
> Houston Astros
> Milwaukee Brewers
> Pittburgh Pirates
> St. Louis Cardinals
> NL West
> Arizona Diamondbacks
> Colorado Rockies
> Los Angeles Dodgers
> San Diego Padres
> San Francisco Giants
> AL East
> Baltimore Orioles
> Boston Red Sox
> New York Yankees
> Tampa Bay Devil Rays
> Toronto Blue Jays
> AL Central
> Chicago White Sox
> Cleveland Indians
> Detroit Tigers
> Kansas City Royals
> Minnesota Twins
> AL West
> Los Angeles Angels
> Oakland Athletics
> Seattle Mariners
> Texas Rangers
> AFC East
> New England Patriots
> Buffalo Bills
> Miami Dolphins
> New York Jets
> AFC North
> Pittsburgh Steelers
> Baltimore Ravens
> Cincinnati Bengals
> Cleveland Browns
> AFC South
> Indianapolis Colts
> Jacksonville Jaguars
> Houston Texans
> Tennessee Titans
> AFC West
> San Diego Chargers
> Kansas City Chiefs
> Denver Broncos
> Oakland Raiders
> NFC East
> Philadelphia Eagles
> New York Giants
> Dallas Cowboys
> Washington Redskins
> NFC North
> Green Bay Packers
> Minnesota Vikings
> Detroit Lions
> Chicago Bears
> NFC South
> Atlanta Falcons
> New Orleans Saints
> Carolina Panthers
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers
> NFC West
> Seattle Seahawks
> St. Louis Rams
> Arizona Cardinals
> San Francisco 49ers
> Sportsline News
> Articles
> Surveys
> Sportsbook
> vBChat
> vBookie
> Arcade
> Supporting Members
> Sign Up
> Personal Forums
> Major Sports Forums
> NBA General
> NFL General
> MLB General
> College Football
> Boxing, Golf, etc.
> Fantasy Sports & Games
> Time Out
> Everything But Basketball
> Talk Politics
> Everything Hip Hop
> Music & Concerts
> Movies & TV
> Atlantic Coast Conference
> Atlantic 10 Conference
> Big 12 Conference
> Big East Conference
> Big Ten Conference
> Conference USA
> Mountain West Conference
> Pac 10 Conference
> Southeastern Conference
> America East Conference
> Atlantic Sun Conference
> Big Sky Conference
> Big South Conference
> Big West Conference
> Colonial Athletic Association
> Horizon League
> Independents
> Ivy League
> Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference
> Mid Continent Conference
> Mid American Conference
> Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference
> Missouri Valley Conference
> Northeast Conference
> Ohio Valley Conference
> Patriot League
> Southern Conference
> Southland Conference
> Southwestern Athletic Conference
> Sun Belt Conference
> West Coast Conference
> Western Athletic Conference
> RPG Quick Menu
> RPG CP
> RPG FORUM
> Itemshop
> Bank
> Healing Center
> Donate
> Equip Items
> Synthesis Shop
> Manage Summon
> Battle Ground
> Clans
> Store
> Jobs
> Lottery
> Spells Shop
> Auction
> Triple Triad
> Skill Points
> RPG Help
> RPG Statistics
> RPG Members List
> Scan Yourself
> 
> View First Unread Thread Tools Search this Thread Rate Thread Display Modes
> 
> Today, 07:52 PM #1
> Zidane
> BasketballBoards Player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2005
> Location: Look at my post count
> Age: 14
> Posts: 775
> Points: -121.20 (Donate)
> RPG Character
> Rep Power: 2
> big trade idea
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Home | Trade Checker | GM Resources | News | Transactions | Teams | Players | Forums | RealGM Store
> Trade Checker
> Trade Checker
> Home > Trade Checker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Al Harrington
> 6-9 SF from St. Patrick's (HS)
> 17.6 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.6 minutes
> Incoming
> Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 14.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, -0.9 rpg, and -1.1 apg.
> 
> 
> Boston Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Paul Pierce
> 6-6 SF from Kansas
> 21.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.2 apg in 36.1 minutes
> Incoming
> Martell Webster
> 6-7 from Seattle Prep (HS)
> No games yet played in 2004/05
> Change in team outlook: -21.6 ppg, -6.6 rpg, and -4.2 apg.
> 
> 
> New York Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 14.9 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.0 minutes
> Incoming
> Al Harrington
> 6-9 SF from St. Patrick's (HS)
> 17.6 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.6 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +2.7 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and +1.1 apg.
> 
> 
> Portland Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> Martell Webster
> 6-7 from Seattle Prep (HS)
> No games yet played in 2004/05
> Incoming
> Paul Pierce
> 6-6 SF from Kansas
> 21.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.2 apg in 36.1 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +21.6 ppg, +6.6 rpg, and +4.2 apg.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed Scenario
> Due to New York and Portland being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Portland had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (only New York met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
> 
> Trade ID
> Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario. The Trade ID for this scenario is 2616543.
> Helpful Tips
> Entering the Trade ID to display a scenario is simple. Just log into realgm.com, enter the Trade ID into the provided box on the left hand side then press go.
> 
> Try Another Trade or visit our Trade Forum to share your scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> © 2000-2005 RealGM, L.L.C. All rights reserved.
> Terms of Use | Privacy Policy | Advertising Opportunities | About Us | Site Map | Contact RealGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if this would ever happen i doubt it but i was just goofing around and thought id share the idea.
> 
> 
> __________________
> Erik
> My 05'06 Portland Trail Blazers Lineups
> (PG)#1-Bassy,Jack,Blake
> (SG)#1-Smith,Dixon
> (SF)#1-Miles,Webster
> (PF)#1-Z-Bo,Patterson
> (C)#1-Pryzbilla,Ratliff
> (PineRiders)-Ha,,Monia,Kryapha
> Seattle Mariners
> Seattle Seahawks
> Oregon Ducks(Get Well Soon Kellen Thanks For All The Good Memories)
> Orignal Creator or the Darius"punisher"Miles picture
> Darius"punisher"Miles fan club
> #1 Zidane pm me to join
> 
> Zidane
> View Public Profile
> Send a private message to Zidane
> Visit Zidane's homepage!
> Find More Posts by Zidane
> Add Zidane to Your Buddy List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> « Previous Thread | Next Thread »
> 
> Quick Reply
> Message:
> 
> 
> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.
> Options
> Show your signature Quote message in reply?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
> Zidane
> 
> Thread Tools
> Show Printable Version
> Email this Page
> Subscribe to this Thread
> Add a Poll to this Thread
> Display Modes
> Linear Mode
> Switch to Hybrid Mode
> Switch to Threaded Mode
> Search this Thread
> 
> 
> Advanced Search
> Rate This Thread
> Excellent
> Good
> Average
> Bad
> Terrible
> 
> Posting Rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> You may post attachments
> You may edit your posts
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> vB code is On
> Smilies are On
> code is On
> HTML code is On
> Forum Jump
> Please select one User Control Panel Private Messages Subscriptions Who's Online Search Forums Forums Home -------------------- BasketballBoards.net Sportsline News Articles Los Angeles Lakers. Memphis Grizzlies Indiana Pacers Phoenix Suns Chicago Bulls Milwaukee Bucks National Basketball League Au. Washington Wizards Detroit Pistons Toronto Raptors Los Angeles Clippers Portland Trailblazers Denver Nuggets New Jersey Nets Philadelphia 76ers Eye on the Bulls Houston Rockets News, Editorials and Posts of the Day Comments, Questions and Suggestions uCash Sportsbook Soccer Games Previous Wagers MLB Games Previous Games NFL Games Previous Wagers NHL Games Previous Wagers NCAA Men's Basketball Games Previous Games NCAA College Football Games Previous Games Surveys Personal Forums ARCO ARENA ATL's Little Five Points A waste of Bandwidth Bartholomew's Bulletin Board beerwolf4's NASCAR and Racing Forum Blazer Freak's Sanitarium Casey's Corner DHarris34Phan's Helping Phriendly Phorum Futuristxen's Locust Farm gone ghotin' Grandmazter3 vs. The World Hall of Fame jokeaward's Happy Place Juzt_Sick03's CRiB KAS Blah Kunlun's Big Pimpin' Zone Lynx - The Erudite Matts gm draft Max Payne's Arsenal Memphis X's By Any Means Necessary Penny in his prime Ron Mexico still spreading herpes sheefo13's sports shack The Carter Administration tha Rocs in the building The Chicken Ranch The Hub of the Universe The Human Victory Cigar thaKEAF's Neck of the Woods The Socco Project T.Shock Presents Peter Parker's Grave Yao Mania's Forbidden Palace Supporting Member Area Personal Forum Requests Basketball National Basketball Association NBA General NBA Statistical Analysis NBA History (ABA, too) D League Free Agents, Trades, and Rumors Salaries and the CBA Atlantic Division Boston Celtics Off-Topic Forum New Jersey Nets New York Knicks Philadelphia 76ers Toronto Raptors Off-Topic Forum Central Division Chicago Bulls Cleveland Cavaliers Detroit Pistons Indiana Pacers Milwaukee Bucks Southeast Division Atlanta Hawks Charlotte Bobcats Miami Heat Orlando Magic Washington Wizards Northwest Division Denver Nuggets Minnesota Timberwolves Portland Trail Blazers Off-Topic Forum Seattle SuperSonics Utah Jazz Pacific Division Golden State Warriors Los Angeles Clippers Los Angeles Lakers Phoenix Suns Sacramento Kings Southwest Division Dallas Mavericks Houston Rockets Memphis Grizzlies New Orleans Hornets San Antonio Spurs The NBA Draft DraftExpress.com International Basketball College Basketball College Hoops Central Bracketology Division I Conference Forums Atlantic Coast Conference Atlantic 10 Conference Atlantic 10 Teams Atlantic 10 East Conference St. Joseph's Hawks Temple Owls Massachusetts Minutemen Fordham Rams Rhode Island Rams St. Bonaventure Bonnies Charlotte 49ers Atlantic 10 West Conference George Washington Colonials Dayton Flyers Xavier Musketeers Richmond Spiders LaSalle Explorers Duquesne Dukes St. Louis Billikens Big 12 Conference Big East Conference Big Ten Conference Conference USA Mountain West Conference Pac 10 Conference Southeastern Conference America East Conference Atlantic Sun Conference Big Sky Conference Big South Conference Big West Conference Colonial Athletic Association Horizon League Independents Ivy League Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference Mid Continent Conference Mid American Conference Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference Missouri Valley Conference Northeast Conference Ohio Valley Conference Patriot League Southern Conference Southland Conference Southwestern Athletic Conference Sun Belt Conference West Coast Conference Western Athletic Conference Division II, III and JUCO Women's Basketball High School Basketball Street Basketball Baseball Major League Baseball Baseball General American League Baltimore Orioles Boston Red Sox New York Yankees Tampa Bay Devil Rays Toronto Blue Jays Chicago White Sox Cleveland Indians Detroit Tigers Kansas City Royals Minnesota Twins Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim Oakland Athletics Seattle Mariners Texas Rangers National League Atlanta Braves Florida Marlins New York Mets Philadelphia Phillies Washington Nationals Chicago Cubs Cincinnati Reds Houston Astros Milwaukee Brewers Pittsburgh Pirates St. Louis Cardinals Arizona Diamondbacks Colorado Rockies Los Angeles Dodgers San Diego Padres San Francisco Giants Football National Football League National Football League General NFL Draft Fantasy Football AFC East New England Patriots Buffalo Bills Miami Dolphins New York Jets AFC North Pittsburgh Steelers Baltimore Ravens Cincinnati Bengals Cleveland Browns AFC South Indianapolis Colts Jacksonville Jaguars Houston Texans Tennessee Titans AFC West San Diego Chargers Kansas City Chiefs Denver Broncos Oakland Raiders NFC East Philadelphia Eagles New York Giants Dallas Cowboys Washington Redskins NFC North Green Bay Packers Minnesota Vikings Detroit Lions Chicago Bears NFC South Atlanta Falcons New Orleans Saints Carolina Panthers Tampa Bay Buccaneers NFC West Seattle Seahawks St. Louis Rams Arizona Cardinals San Francisco 49ers College Football Other Sports National Hockey League Soccer Boxing, Golf, Racing and other Sports Weightlifting and Exercise Wrestling Coach Discussion Youth Coaching Middle School Coaching High School Coaching College Coaching Semi-Professional and Professional Fantasy Sports and Gaming Games, Games, Games! Keeper Virtual Baseball League Message Board KVBaseL Official League Pages The Lounge Keeper Virtual Football League KVFL Team Threads Keeper Virtual Basketball League Video Games Time Out Collectibles and Memorabilia Everything But Basketball The Political Economy Reference Materials Everything Hip Hop Music / Concerts / Radio Movies / TV Logos, Unis and Kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All times are GMT -8. The time now is 07:52 PM.
> 
> 
> Contact Us - BasketballBoards.net - Archive - Privacy Statement - Top
> 
> 
> Powered by: vBulletin Version 3.0.6
> Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
> Copyright © 2002 — 2005 BasketballBoards.net.[/QUOTE]whooh how did i get all that.I cant edit it i tried.


----------

